# Eric Christenson



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 9, 2011)

According to what I have read on a few other orchid forums, it appears that Eric Christenson has passed away.


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2011)

Strange. 
I thought he is still a very young person.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2011)

I learned that today, also. Very sad -- he was only 57. His death brings a great loss to the orchid community. I always found him to be helpful and very generous. He had so much knowledge - he had a photographic memory, could read a book and tell you what was on any page. All that knowledge and expertise, gone forever. Very sad, indeed.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2011)

A friend of mine (about my age) who just moved from Conn. to TN went to school with him. She will be sad to here this news.

Since I'm pushing 53, its not surprising he was 57.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Dang that is disturbing to hear. 57 is way to young. I hope the best for his family and friends.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, Ron McHatton announced it today at judging. His contributions to orchidology are innumerable!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! 
Our condolences to the family and friends!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 10, 2011)

It's sad. I met him again just last September. He had a great memory. He asked me about my Phalaenopsis violacea var. mentawai which he saw at my greenhouse 10-12 years ago. He will be missed.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 10, 2011)

I am shocked to hear this. His knowledge will truly be missed.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

Is he the Eric Christenson who wrote: Phalaenopsis: A Monograph?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2011)

yes, that was one of his books ......very sad


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

Then it is indeed a great loss. We don't get to meet many of these great orchid personnalities here in Quebec. Too bad.


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

57 is far to young for someone to pass away.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Then it is indeed a great loss. We don't get to meet many of these great orchid personnalities here in Quebec. Too bad.



Personality is certainly a good word for Eric! He was certainly memorable once you met him once.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 10, 2011)

Sad news indeed.
A great loss for the orchid community.


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2011)

Very unfortunate.


----------



## tenman (Apr 10, 2011)

The loss of his great knowledge and keen intellect is a great loss to the orchid community and I personally will miss him. I very much enjoyed his company; he could be quite charming and witty. It is a shock.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 10, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Personality is certainly a good word for Eric! He was certainly memorable once you met him once.



He was a science fiction fan. Personally, I like crime fiction but for some reason we talked about Star Trek the first time I met him.

I hope someone picks up the Maxillaria book where he left off. Timber Press wasn't hot to print it in this economy, so he was considering self publication.... hopefully that means its in some sort of shape. Golly, can you imagine his desk? I mean, I know what my desk looks like. I can't imagine what someone's who actually's trying to accomplish something looks like... *G*. 

Ah, Eric.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 10, 2011)

That is so sad to hear. He was a good friend.:sob:

Ramon


----------



## John M (Apr 10, 2011)

This is terrible news...and such a surprise!


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

horrible. almost cant believe it. condolences to his family..


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't believe this! What a loss for all of us. There was (MORE) great potential in the years he was robbed of...extremely saddening.


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2011)

He still lives on in his video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1604438192295995915#


----------



## valenzino (Apr 12, 2011)

So sad,unfortunately I was not able to meet him....condolences to all family and his near friends!2010-11 are getting sad years for orchid comunity.


----------



## slipperscout (Apr 17, 2011)

I am very saddened to hear of Eric's passing. Not only was he a highly respected taxonomist, but he was a very interesting person. He embraced life with an infinite exuberance. He loved to cook and loved to eat. He often dined with us when he was a grad. student at U Conn., and entertained us all night in sharing his experiences in surviving as a student without any money. He stands as a giant among our contemperaries who have contributed to better understanding of many genera of orchids. His humor, his humaness and his expertise will be sorely missed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a memorial fund?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanx for the link Hien.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2011)

Too young, too young..........Eric was bigger than life in so many ways; always eager to contribute his knowledge, and clarify taxonomic issues of the day. He'll be missed.


----------

